
JavaStation - lgessler
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JavaStation
======
wyldfire
They had these (JavaStation-1) where I went to university. They were kinda meh
as I recall.

That is, until about six months to a year after they were installed. They now
had linux installed instead. They still had wonky proto-optical-mice (required
a special metallic reflective mousepad), but there was remarkably less latency
in using them and IIRC they still had a window manager that looked similar to
the one that came w/JavaOS. Struck me as a pretty clever way to recover the
value of these nodes.

